

NBA Licenses Epilogger for BIG Tour - michaelnus
http://blog.epilogger.com/media/nba-canada-licenses-epilogger-for-big-tour/

======
mauricio-OH
I don't understand what "exclusive use" means - does that mean the NBA will
not use anyone else?

------
michaelnus
It took some hustle but we made it happen. If you can dream it you can do it!
Here's to the next big thing.

